
Ask HN: Next feature for prototyping tool - skaplun
Hey Everyone!<p>I decided to write here and ask for your input because we’re conflicted on our next feature and what that means for the future of our product. We’re a small team working on www.ux-app.com, a browser based mock up and prototyping tool that uses regular html elements for mock ups and a visual representation of JavaScript to create events. We’re very proud of what we’ve accomplished in terms of flexibility and we think what’s holding us back are more options in terms of imports &amp; exports from the app.<p>We’ve been working all week on adjusting the html export to create production ready templates - no extra elements or classes, simple expressive Javascript to build on top of and we’re very close! I want UX-App to let you plan your mock ups in low fidelity, and gradually upgrade them (it’s just html) until they are real sites with better functionality than standard site builders.<p>I feel like this direction would really help people! But I’m not 100% sure ... so what do you guys think?
======
brudgers
Clickable: [https://www.ux-app.com/](https://www.ux-app.com/)

If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

To submit a link using the |submit| page, put it in the |url| box _and_ leave
the |text| box empty. It is ok to add a comment after the link shows up on the
HN |new| page.

Good luck.

~~~
skaplun
thanks for the input, will update :)

